# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  บริการรถรับจ้างจังหวัดยะลาคนบ้านเราขอบคุณขอรับ

## mesarad951

การขนส่งของหรือย้ายสินค้า ด้วยรถรับจ้างขนส่งเป็นสิ่งขาดไม่ได้ในงานนี้ เพราะว่าถ้าไม่มีรถขนส่งแล้ว ก็ไม่สามารถขนสินค้าไปอีกที่หนึ่งได้ พร้อมทั้งถ้ามียานพาหนะที่ไม่ตรงตามความตั้งใจหรือประทุกของที่จะขนย้ายได้มากหลาย อาจทำให้เสียรายจ่ายในการขนย้ายทวีคูณ ฉะนั้นรถรับจ้างสิบล้อหรือรถบรรทุกนั้นมีหลากหลายยี่ห้อและถูกออกแบบมาให้ใช้ธุรกิจในการเคลื่อนย้ายสินค้าที่ต่างๆนาๆ  ในการเคลื่อนย้ายในแต่ละครั้ง ไม่ว่าจะเป็นการย้ายบ้าน  ฯลฯ เป็นเรื่องที่จะต้องเตรียมตัวให้พร้อมอยู่ทุกเวลา เพราะว่าการย้ายแต่ละทีจะต้องมีค่าใช้จ่ายที่สูง อีกทั้งต้องใช้เวลาให้คุ้มค่าอีกด้วย การย้ายจึงจำเป็นใช้รถรับจ้างขนาดใหญ่ที่สามารถจุ หรือ บรรทุกของได้ครั้งละปริมาณมาก อย่างเช่นรถบรรทุก รถสิบล้อ เป็นอาทิ รถคันใหญ่เหล่านี้ไม่เพียงแต่จะขนย้าย ขนสินค้าได้ปริมาณปริมาณดาษดื่นแล้วยังรองรับความหนักเบาของของที่จะขนได้เป็นตันๆ อีกด้วย
ซึ่งการใช้รถขนส่งโดยรถบรรทุก จะต้องมีผู้ชำนาญและมีความว่องไวในการขับ เนื่องจากรถบรรทุกเป็นรถขนาดใหญ่ที่ขับได้ยาก ใครที่ไม่มีความจัดเจนมาก่อน อาจจะทำให้ประสบอุบัติเหตุได้ จึงทำให้คนที่จะขับรถสิบล้อจะต้องมีใบขับขี่รถประเภทที่ 3 จึงจะต้องไปสอบใบขับขี่ที่กรมขนส่งทางบกเท่านั้น ทว่าการได้ใบขับขี่สำหรับรถประเภทที่ 3 ไม่ใช่เรื่องง่ายแต่อย่างใด เพราะว่าทางกรมขนส่งทางบกจะต้องคอยสอบทั้งข้อเขียนด้วยกันการใช้รถ ถ้าผู้ใดสามารถผ่านทั้ง 2 ทดสอบมาได้ ก็สามารถนำมาขับขี่รถบรรทุกวิ่งตามตัวถนน กับใช้หมายต่อลูกค้าที่มาใช้บริการเคลื่อนย้ายโดยรถบรรทุก

----------


## mesarad951

ขอบคุณเว็บดีดี ขออนุญาติดันประกาศคะ

----------


## mesarad951

ขอดันประกาศ รถรับจ้าง0817684439.blogspot.com

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างhttp://0817684439.blogspot.com/

----------


## mesarad951

ฝากรถบรรทุกด้วยคะ

----------


## mesarad951

ขอบคุณคะ รถรับจ้างดีๆๆ

----------


## mesarad951

ขออนุญาติดันประกาศจ้า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคากันเอง

----------


## mesarad951

สุดยอดเลยครับเว็บนี้

----------


## mesarad951

ฝากรถรับจ้างด้วยนะคะ ขอบพระคุณคะ

----------

